

Ken Kesey, the Art of Fiction No. 136 (1994) - dnetesn
http://www.theparisreview.org/interviews/1830/the-art-of-fiction-no-136-ken-kesey

======
wutangson1
Ken Kesey- the author of The Great American Novel- "One Flew Over the Cuckoo's
Nest".

~~~
8ig8
...and the subject of The Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test.

[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Electric_Kool-
Aid_Acid_Te...](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Electric_Kool-
Aid_Acid_Test)

~~~
snikeris
Kesey about this book, from the article:

> I had no major problems with the book then, though I haven’t looked at it
> since. When he was around us, he took no notes. I suppose he prides himself
> on his good memory. His memory may be good, but it’s his memory and not
> mine.

------
hurin
(1994) tag?

~~~
dang
Added.

